# Group Bargain for upcoming Samsung Galaxy Note 4



## supergroup (Aug 22, 2014)

It was originally just for my own interest to plan to purchase the upcoming Galaxy Note 4. But after asking some friends and some parallel import resellers, I have already bargained for some discount. So I am thinking why not ask more people in Australia to join us for more bargaining power. I quickly build up a simple email subscription form below. Please only sign up if you are interested in buying Samsung Galaxy Note 4 as I will count the number of people and bargain with the resellers. The link will be closed by 14th Sep.

PS. Please don't ask me about the price and specs as the product hasn't launched yet. What I can tell right now is that I will try my best to bargain for a better deal (as I'll also be a buyer as well  ). Also, please do you own research if you don't know what parallel import is before expressing your interest via below link.

Welcome to questions but please bare with me if I can't answer anything right now. Below is the link.

Samsung - Super Group Bargain


----------



## newtoaus2010 (Aug 23, 2014)

Sounds interesting. I want to buy Galaxy but can you give me more idea before joining you?
1. I understand the point you said about more people joining will have more bargaining power. But then why don't you bargain with the wholesalers/suppliers. The price should be the cheapest.
2. Instead of buying imported phone, can we just buy the local phone together? We can already save money if we buy together, isn't it?
3. How do we pay and how will it ship? I mean we pay together or seperate? The phone will be delivered to one place or to each of our places?


----------



## supergroup (Aug 22, 2014)

You are right! More people joining will have more bargaining power. Below are your answer. Hope it helps.

1. Good point! Let me make it short. I dealt with both resellers and suppliers before. The conclusion is that if you want customer service and most important warranty, you need to go for resellers. Someone from the store will definitely follow up with you for any issue for examples, tracking orders, warranty, etc as reputation is important to them.

2. Like I said, it was solely for my own interest to buy parallel imported phone in the beginning. I personally have no problem with parallel imported phone which I bought that kind of phones since long year ago (forgot when I started). To answer you question, 2 reasons, first, I personally have no problem with it. Second, parallel imported phones are a lot cheaper than not imported. So if anyone has concern about it, please don't join us. I'll be just helping the negotiation with the resellers but not helping if you like the product or not.

3. I haven't done the negotiation yet nor I don't have experience for such a large group bargain (It's already quite a lot of people expressed their interest  ). But according to my experience in smaller group bargain, you will pay directly to the resellers and they ship directly to you just like you buy for yourself. What they did was to give us another link with discount just for our group.


----------

